# find your sources here!!



## who_gives_a_shit (Jan 15, 2015)

just kidding. just noticed the posts about sources seem to get a lot of traffic.. Sorry to burst your bubble trolls


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Jan 15, 2015)

Man I planned on coming in here with a huge long ass duh! But nope not now lmao


----------



## nightster (Jan 15, 2015)

Sooooo.... Yer saying you're not going to share....  Back to GNC I go....


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Jan 15, 2015)

Does GNC still have their gold Tuesdays or whatever it was called


----------



## Bigwhite (Jan 15, 2015)

I see it. It's in the post. Bubble labs is the best...


----------



## Yaya (Jan 15, 2015)

Damn, I thought I was gonna get lucky and actually find a source....


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Jan 15, 2015)

Back to the drawing board huh lol


----------



## Flyingdragon (Jan 15, 2015)

Losie is a source for noods.....


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Jan 15, 2015)

And I don't know anyone that doesn't like noodes 


Flyingdragon said:


> Losie is a source for noods.....


----------



## SHRUGS (Jan 16, 2015)

Great thread! 
!SHRUGS!


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Jan 16, 2015)

SHRUGS said:


> Great thread!
> !SHRUGS!



Honestly I haven't seen a better thread since I've joined this place


----------



## Joliver (Jan 16, 2015)

HydroEJP88 said:


> Does GNC still have their gold Tuesdays or whatever it was called



I got fired from there when I was in school.


----------



## beasy (Jan 16, 2015)

Lol! Made everyone look. even me. Definitely got lots of views


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jan 16, 2015)

Can someone pm me the info to bubble labs? My last source jacked me and its been a year since ive ran a cycle. And every time i ask for a source i get flamed. Fml


----------



## Iron1 (Jan 16, 2015)

Cobra Strike said:


> Can someone pm me the info to bubble labs? My last source jacked me and its been a year since ive ran a cycle. And every time i ask for a source i get flamed. Fml



GTFO noob. :32 (18):


----------



## stonetag (Jan 16, 2015)

joliver said:


> I got fired from there when I was in school.


Selling sups that had been opened and half gone I'll bet!..lol


----------



## Hardpr (Jan 16, 2015)

omg your an asshole. i thought i was finally gonna be able to kick tennacle to the curb


----------



## wabbitt (Jan 16, 2015)

Where should I send my money?


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Jan 16, 2015)

Actually bubble labs requires your SS#, copy of your driver's license, credit card info, and a pint of blood but they are G2G.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Jan 16, 2015)

Everything is good to go, except the blood. Still working on it 





HollyWoodCole said:


> Actually bubble labs requires your SS#, copy of your driver's license, credit card info, and a pint of blood but they are G2G.


----------



## DarksideSix (Jan 16, 2015)

guys, you don't need AAS.  CellTech is all you need bruh's!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 16, 2015)

i said it once ill say it again....tillacle labs is all u fuks need


----------



## Infantry87 (Jan 16, 2015)

Cobra Strike said:


> Can someone pm me the info to bubble labs? My last source jacked me and its been a year since ive ran a cycle. And every time i ask for a source i get flamed. Fml



Just go to gnc and ask... They're all jacked and know everything about anything.


----------



## AlphaD (Jan 16, 2015)

I love to see the statistics on this thread.  530 people viewed since I posted this.  Guarantee 98% are our wonderful lurkers who expect something for nothing.....kudos you fools got played.


----------



## transcend2007 (Jan 17, 2015)

Damn...it's been a while since I've lectured someone on the fact the UGBB is not a source board.  Thanks for bursting my buddle.

I am with Bundy on this one....Tiller Labs......has "the most legit" LNE available.


----------



## who_gives_a_shit (Jan 17, 2015)

I can't tell if ppl are whining from this post or actually get the point lol


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jan 17, 2015)

who_gives_a_shit said:


> I can't tell if ppl are whining from this post or actually get the point lol



Im whining. I want a source dammit!!


----------



## Flyingdragon (Jan 17, 2015)

2 thumbs up for Tiller Labs, u cant beat the free lucky cats foot with each order....I swear I have a complete set of lucky cats feet from the same cat....


----------



## Tren4Life (Jan 17, 2015)

transcend2007 said:


> Damn...it's been a while since I've lectured someone on the fact the UGBB is not a source board.  Thanks for bursting my buddle.
> 
> I am with Bundy on this one....Tiller Labs......has "the most legit" LNE available.




Those lectures are fukkin great bro. Don't give up yet, next week there will be a new group of *}^#*#* signing up.


----------



## Rip (Jan 17, 2015)

Bwahahahaha! It was worth a shot. LOL.


----------



## USMCSTILES (Jan 18, 2015)

Not too happy with the products my current source has. Looking for new sources.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Jan 18, 2015)

USMCSTILES said:


> Not too happy with the products my current source has. Looking for new sources.



You won't find anything here, we aren't a source board. Welcome though


----------



## TriniJuice (Jan 18, 2015)

USMCSTILES said:


> Not too happy with the products my current source has. Looking for new sources.



and the idiot has finally arrivied to the party.....


----------



## Dbolitarian (Feb 2, 2015)

TriniJuice said:


> and the idiot has finally arrivied to the party.....



HHaha I love it


----------



## Bassman101 (Feb 3, 2015)

USMCSTILES said:


> Not too happy with the products my current source has. Looking for new sources.



Just use the word FREEGEAR when you go to pay its there BOGO sale!


----------



## Dbolitarian (Feb 3, 2015)

Haha you all are such asses


----------

